# Iphone hat eine Wasserwage und Winkelmesser :)



## maxi (6 Februar 2009)

Hia,

ich habe heute gesehen das es Apps für das Iphone gibt mit der man es zur Nivelierung, Winkelmessung und als Wasserwaage benutzen kann.

Benutzt das von euch jemand? 
Und wie gut funktioniert das bei euch?

Ich find das jetzt ja mal mega cool  

kunde: Die Bahn ist schief!
IBN Handy raus: Neeee kuck doch!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2009)

maxi, hast Du Dich verklickt? 

Dein Beitrag war doch sicher für *Fun zum Feierabend* gedacht.


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> maxi, hast Du Dich verklickt?



ich fürchte, er meint es ernst - maxi is so


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich fürchte, er meint es ernst - maxi is so



Sieht tatsächlich so aus ... siehe *hier*. *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2009)

*Wenn es dann Deine Probleme beseitigt ....*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Apps für das Iphone gibt mit der man es zur Nivelierung, Winkelmessung und als Wasserwaage benutzen kann.



Steht der Pinn nicht mehr richtig, dass man den Steigungswinkel per IPhone nachmessen muss 
Das gehört in die Rubrik : Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht ...

[QUOTE="Zitat aus Gerhards Link]Wasserwaage oder Neigungsmesser: Clinometer[/QUOTE]

Besser wäre natürlich ein Clitorimeter 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mst (6 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hia,
> 
> ich habe heute gesehen das es Apps für das Iphone gibt mit der man es zur Nivelierung, Winkelmessung und als Wasserwaage benutzen kann.
> 
> ...


 
HI,
ich habs IPhone, hat recht viel spielereien. - eben auch dei Winkelmessung.
Eigentlich sind dem ganzen fast keine Grenzen gesetzt, da es eine eigene Entwicklungsumgebung, zum schreiben der Programme gibt.
Kann man dann im Apple Store veröffentlichen und wenn was taugt dafür sogar Gelt verlangen.

Ich hab schon über 40 Programme/Toole runtergeladen (alles kostenlose).


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid Leute, aber ich finde das wirklich bescheuert. Ich nehme ne Wasserwaage und fertig. Mein Handy ist zum telefonieren da und um vielleicht noch zum email abholen und Termine anzeigen. Ok, ein Navi läuft auch noch recht sinnvoll darauf. Das ist fast schon zu viel des Guten. Wenns darum geht, zu zeigen, daß was gerade ist, macht doch wirklich ne Wasserwaage.

@Maxi
Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen offiziellen Schein dafür? Ansonsten kannste das doch eh für dich vergessen oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Leute, aber ich finde das wirklich bescheuert. Ich nehme ne Wasserwaage und fertig. Mein Handy ist zum telefonieren da und um vielleicht noch zum email abholen und Termine anzeigen. Ok, ein Navi läuft auch noch recht sinnvoll darauf. Das ist fast schon zu viel des Guten. Wenns darum geht, zu zeigen, daß was gerade ist, macht doch wirklich ne Wasserwaage.
> 
> @Maxi
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen offiziellen Schein dafür? Ansonsten kannste das doch eh für dich vergessen oder?


 

Sagen wir mal so.... Ein Handy hab ich immer dabei... eine Wasserwaage eher selten. Und um mal auf die schnelle festzustellen ob irgendwelche Bauteile gerade eingebaut sind kann ich es mir gut vorstellen..... 

Als Waserwaagenersatz auf Dauer kann ich es mir natürlich nicht vorstellen.......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Besser wäre natürlich ein Clitorimeter



Ist ab Hardware-Release 23.7 machbar, da hat den das Ding 
auch einen Feuchtigkeitssensor. Sicher gibt es dann auch ein
Tool, das den Vibrationsalarm in Abhängigkeit der absoluten 
Feuchte ansteuert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Maxi
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen offiziellen Schein dafür? Ansonsten kannste das doch eh für dich vergessen oder?



So weit mir bekannt, setzt sich maxi gerade bei der bayerischen 
Handwerkskammer dafür ein, das es für die Meister eine Zusatz-
ausbildung gibt - zum iMeister (sprich Ei-Meister).


----------



## Cerberus (7 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> So weit mir bekannt, setzt sich maxi gerade bei der bayerischen
> Handwerkskammer dafür ein, das es für die Meister eine Zusatz-
> ausbildung gibt - zum iMeister (sprich Ei-Meister).



Das erinnert mich doch gerade an folgendes!


----------

